# Has anyone set up a HomePass relay?



## Snow (Dec 13, 2013)

And how did that work for you? I'm thinking of setting one up this weekend since I have everything I need in my basement and it won't cost me anything. Just curious how it actually worked for anyone who's done it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2013)

I personally haven't, but I am thinking about doing one since it's going to snow Saturday and Sunday and I'd rather not chill in McDonalds for StreetPasses. Having seen Redditors talk about it, I assume the thing works.


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 13, 2013)

I did it a while back... got a bunch of Streetpasses from Europe.  Was pretty cool.


----------



## Snow (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool, thanks guys! I think I'll try and get this set up this weekend then. Tom, which way are you going to do it? I'm just setting up a hotspot on my upstairs PC with an extra wifi card.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

How do you do it?


----------



## Snow (Dec 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How do you do it?



There are a lot of different ways to do it, a good starting point is here. I'm personally planning to do the Windows 7 method with a wifi card as new hotspot so I didn't really look at the other methods. The spreadsheet linked at the top has most of the info you'll need.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

2confusing4me >.>


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't wanna mess with my family router for a game, but I totally wish I could.


----------



## Snow (Dec 30, 2013)

Updating because I finally have this set up at home -- we had family visiting and I had someone help me get it set up. We went with using a repeater that cost about $20, you don't need to change your household settings at all. And it's amazing! Because it's a holiday visit and we're all just being slackers we're changing the settings to streetpass a lot, but normally it can just be left alone and you'll pass 6 new people every 8 hours. Unfortunately I seem to be getting stiffed on the ACNL -- everyone else is collecting houses and I haven't gotten one. But at least I'm having a good time in the Mii Plaza.

Anyway, just wanted to say it was not that tough, $20 (there are a bunch of us sharing so was cheap - maybe not so much if it's just you) and doesn't interfere with the regular wifi in the house at all. AND we're all collecting our pumpkin pies over it, so it works for Nintendo Zone DLC as well.

(detailed info: using the Sanoxy repeater as written up on reddit; need to be connected to your router permanently but doesn't affect it or anyone else's connection; DO password protect it, we're connecting to it as our main connection and it works perfectly. You'll need access to your router briefly but you won't be changing anything.)


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't know this existed. I'll try this out on my Android when I get a chance.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sweet, I got it to work!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Sweet, I got it to work!



How'd ya do it?


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 11, 2014)

No, I lied. I got my Android rooted, but my device sucks and's different from other Droids.
It has a hard time changing MAC addresses, which is key in HomePass.

So basically if you can change the SSID and MAC address, you have HomePass.


----------



## Snow (Jan 11, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> No, I lied. I got my Android rooted, but my device sucks and's different from other Droids.
> It has a hard time changing MAC addresses, which is key in HomePass.
> 
> So basically if you can change the SSID and MAC address, you have HomePass.



That stinks! can you change it manually? Then you could at least get a set or two whenever you have time to do it.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC addresses are unique, like a phone number. You can't manually change a MAC Address without hacking it.

I thought it would just have to hack my phone and boom, instant HomePass. I was proved wrong, however. I'm not sure about other HomePass methods, but I'm sure other Android users are going to have better luck than me.


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> MAC addresses are unique, like a phone number. You can't manually change a MAC Address without hacking it.



Sorry, I meant through hacking....I thought you meant the cycler wouldn't work and I was thinking maybe you could trigger it manually. What did you end up trying? Wifi-tether is what most people use, I think? I'm guessing you couldn't use it for some reason? Didn't really look into android methods since my phone can't be a hotspot anyway.

That's a drag - but you could always submit your mac to the personal mac list, a lot of cyclers are really using them! I hit a few and they were all full up with 6 passes. So worth a shot.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 13, 2014)

I actually got it! I had to research about hexidecimals and binary files to edit those pesky .bin files. The answer was in my face the whole time. I was so relieved when I got that green light flash; I was sooo tired of learning all these techy stuff.

I can't actually cycle through MAC addresses, and none of the other apps work. I would have to edit those configurations and inject it back into the system every time I want to change MACs.

I've contacted the developer of Riilay, and says he may help. Hopefully he'll be able to put my methods in the next update.


----------



## Snow (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!! I know the feeling, my first attempt with a wifi relay card was so frustrating....

So are you just staying on the prime MAC? That's still 18 plaza guests a day so not shabby at all (and to be honest it's more than I have time to pick up!)

Maybe I'll pass you there!! ^_^


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 13, 2014)

Are you using 4E:53:50:4F:4F:46?
If and when the developer of Riilay updates the app, I'll probably just start cycling through MAC addresses.


----------



## Snow (Jan 13, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Are you using 4E:53:50:4F:4F:46?
> If and when the developer of Riilay updates the app, I'll probably just start cycling through MAC addresses.



I use it pretty often. I only cycle through 3-4 a day, and I try to make sure I hit some personal MACs in there to help those people out. I leave it on 4E:53:50:4F:4F:46 when I'm not cycling and just passing once every 8 hours. I've found that almost every MAC I have ever used has given me an ACNL house (and I'm not playing any other games that use SP) so I don't worry about which one I'm using.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 15, 2014)

The MAC address ending in 47 gives at least 3 houses in New Leaf for me.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvvH5W4E2lIwdEFCUkxrM085ZGp0UkZlenp6SkJablE#gid=0
You can check out that spreadsheet. People just cycle through MAC addresses without knowing the decided game, so sometimes you won't get StreetPass data on some MACs.


----------



## Snow (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, I use all the MACs on that spreadsheet. I always get an ACNL house, and Pokemon XY. Since Nintendo continues to pass each mii/bit of game data out for quite a while (up to 25 minutes, I haven't logged past that) I would bet everything is on every MAC at this point, making the "decided game" irrelevant.

I would suggest changing your MAC every so often so you have a better chance at getting new miis in your plaza -- I definitely see certain miis over and over on specific MACs so I bet there are a lot of people who cannot cycle and stick to one. The Nintendo World MACs are my favorites, I almost always get non-US miis from those.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ooh, what's this Nintendo World MAC address?

I think it's always neat to have an international 3DS user in my 3DS plaza, and even more interesting when they're in the HHA Showcase.


----------



## Snow (Jan 16, 2014)

On the spreadsheet go to the "Nintendo Zones" tab -- the top set are from Nintendo World in Manhattan apparently; five of them use the attwifi SSID. I almost always get a couple of non-US users on those. I have been getting a lot of international houses in my showcase as well -- Norway, Germany, Japan, and UK in the last few days!

Don't feel like you have to stick to the main set; I seriously have yet to try a MAC and *not* get 6 miis and a house. Personal, extended, or NZ. (I don't use the community ones since they seem to want people to be local; and I haven't used the shirt color ones either)


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I'll be trying this out thoroughly in the weekend and fill up my puzzle panels.


----------

